
Show HN: Condenser – A database subsetting project - akamor
https://github.com/TonicAI/condenser
======
akamor
Hey folks. Adam here. I work at Tonic and helped developed Condenser.

Happy to answer any questions and in the meantime, if you'd like to learn more
you can also read more on our blog.

[https://www.tonic.ai/blog/condenser-a-database-subsetting-
to...](https://www.tonic.ai/blog/condenser-a-database-subsetting-tool)

